# Trading in,What mileage?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We are considering trading in our kontiki for something with the same layout u-shape etc BUT more space over the cab something like a sundance or a Ace firenze, money dictates that it needs to be a used model but preferably no more than 5 years old,scoured 40/50 dealer websites I have noticed that can be a big difference in mileage recorded.
I'm wondering what peoples views are on wear & tear,diesel engines etc.
Mines done 10,000 miles for example.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

You have to consider what the base van was designed for, go on Auto trader and look in the commercials section for Fiat ducato's and i think you will see that they all do way more millage that a motorhome will probably do!

Cheers Matt  8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Trading in*

Hi Phil,

I wouldn't worry too much about mileage, from the vehicle point of view, I used to be a courier, and because of the cost of newer vans, I gen erally had to buy vans 3/4 years old with rocket ship miles on them, I once got a sprinter with 570,000 miles on it, (five hundred and seventy thousand miles) I had it for two years and put on another 300,000, and it still drove OK except going to second from first was a bit stiff, but thats a problem despite age or miles.

The miles only come in to assess the wear and tear on the habitation areas, which may have had a hard life or not, but that is easy to see for yourself when viewing any potential MH.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I found a similiar result when looking for mine. In the end I found the one I currently have with 10K miles on it and totally immaculate inside.

With these modern engines and the mileages we tend to do in motorhomes I doubt many would give serious cause for concern. To me it is a balance, as the more miles the van has covered the more use it has seen from a habitation prospective. These engines are designed for a hard life and plenty of miles, so they must be happy when they turn up at the motorhome builders factory. It just the suspension that moans!

I wonder how much more as a trade in you would get for a 6 year old vehicle (for instance)with 10k on it compared to the same vehicle with 40K?

Yours at 10K is not even fully run in yet! Probably takes 30K to get the best from them.

Mark


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

moblee said:


> We are considering trading in our kontiki for something with the same layout u-shape etc BUT more space over the cab something like a sundance or a Ace firenze, money dictates that it needs to be a used model but preferably no more than 5 years old,scoured 40/50 dealer websites I have noticed that can be a big difference in mileage recorded.
> I'm wondering what peoples views are on wear & tear,diesel engines etc.
> Mines done 10,000 miles for example.


Hi,

Why change your Kontiki which you are familiar with and has the teething problems sorted for something with the same layout.

At 10,000 miles yours is just about run in.

Save your money I say!

Peter


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Blimey kev their not that high :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some people even buy vans with 200k or more to convert into campers..


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks peter

As you can see its a low profile & my twins go up there & they are starting to moan about head height.The other two are in the central dinette
& me & jan in the bed at the back.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As others have said, I wouldn't worry too much about mileage as far as the vehicle is concerned. I read recently in one of the motorhome mags that 5,000 miles a year is considered average for a motorhome.

Mine was 9 years old when I bought it and had 53,000 miles on the clock. Mechanically it's been sound over the last 3 years. Internally it was in great condition too. That was possibly down to it being a one owner vehicle from new before we bought it.

Decide on the van you want and shop around, there's plenty of low mileage examples about as you well know but don't automatically discount anything with a few miles on the clock.

JohnW


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

but don't automatically discount anything with a few miles on the clock. 

You've hit the nail on the head there john.
It seems that you don't get true performance,mpg etc until a diesel engine has bedded in a bit.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mileage*

Hi

I sold my one year old Kontiki with 11000 miles on. My new one - four months old - is heading for 4000 miles.

Mileage not important in my view - these vans - sorry but that is what they are - are built to be hammered not namby pambied.

Russell


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Fair comment Russell  

Keep your views on miles on the clock coming in please!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Well have taken the bull by the horns and we have swapped the hymler for a Dethleffs! its was a very painless process hardest bit was choosing which one was perfect. Have to say Lowdhams at Huddersfield were fantastic and we are well impressed so far we don't pick up the new van until 2nd Feb but we are so excited.

The Hymler had done 38k miles but drove like a dream they did not bat an eyelid about mileage were more interested in any bumps or dints (fortunately didn't have any). We got a fair swap and think we got a very good deal and don't feel robbed or anything.

We didn't have to barter our pants off either they asked us what we wanted got a bit more than that and good discount off the limited edition Dethleffs. 

We can't wait to pick it up and layout was the most important to us this time due to my baby growing 9" in a year and growing out of the hymler - on saying that the hymler has served us well and was the right choice at that time lets hope the Deth is still a good choice. We would not have swapped apart from what happened above am not into changing things for changings sake, I am from Yorkshire - short arms, deep pockets!

One happy Greenie!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Miles*

I don't know where I dug up the words "namby pamby" but none the less, I am driving about 300 miles this week and will certainly give it some welly on the motorway.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cos you from same place as me Russ honey and that's what we call stuff! I agree we had done 8k in about 13 months which I think was pretty low but we gonna give our new one some right welly!

snigger


Greenie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

growing 9" in a year ,No moblee don't :!: :-# :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Behave ya dirty boot! lol snigger - he went from 5 feet to 5'9" and hasn't stopped yet its cost me a fortune in trousers. oh no its getting worse think will quit whilst I am ahead!

Your van is lovely Phil its such a shame!

Greenie soon to be a redy!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant greeni or should I say Reddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You'll be a red janet like my janet :!: ......9" :arrow: 
I thought I was on a post about vacuum pumpsor something  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Greenie,
A lovely van, green with envy,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments,it seems you don't get a true reading of a Diesel engine till its done *at least* 8/10,000 miles!


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Last year I bought an eight year old Sundance with a very high mileage (135,000). The habitation section was almost immaculate as it had hardly been used for camping in at all. I was a bit worried about the high mileage, but I have a very full service history showing oil changes every 5000 miles, two cam belt changes and lots of work done on brakes, exhaust, new radiator, etc. It goes very well and hasn't missed a beat so far - uses no oil and very good MPG. The price I paid reflected the mileage so even if I had to pay £4k for a rebuilt engine I wouldn't really be out of pocket. I wonder if we get too hung up on mileage - these are basically commercial vehicles that were built to be used.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder if we get too hung up on mileage - these are basically commercial vehicles that were built to be used.


I think you're right rmsigrist,Thanks for you're post.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

Better to buy high mileage, low years van than low mileage, high years van.
Corrosion in electrical joints is one thing that gets worse with rising anno domini. Also corrosion in the engine will be worse on a low mileage van.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A few years ago we were in a similar position whilst caravaners.
We changed van to accomodate growing son.
First trip out to France he saw other lads in tents at side of vans.
Yes you`ve guessed, next day we had to buy a tent and he loved it for years.
Are your youngsters old enough to camp


Dave p


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

When moving from my (Brand New) Hymer to my Eura I didn't even check the mileage on the clock before buying. It could have had 200K on for all I knew :? 

Mileage on an M/H is pretty irellivent in my view, layout and the state of the vehicle both interior and exterior are the bits that matter. 

Hope you enjoy your new van  

Cheers 
Karl


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Are your youngsters old enough to camp


No not yet dave :lol:


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi just to say we purchased our old van 2 month's ago 220,000 mile's took her on our first outing to Malaga and back tour through France 4500+ miles and she never missed a beat :lol: 
your's Brian and Nod


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mileage*

Hi

I saw a van yesterday with just 900 miles on - less than a year old and another with a few thousand miles on the clock at three years old. I am less likely to buy low mileage than high mileage.

Russell


----------

